# ¿A cómo estamos?



## sheilablair

What would be an appropriate translation into English of the phrase "¿A como estamos?" From what I can gather, it basically means "how are we doing" - are there any other contexts or meanings? 

Que significa la frase "¿A como estamos?"

Podría ser significados varios?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

¿Es con acento o sin acento?: _como_/_cómo_

_—Nos podría ir peor si nos arriesgamos.
—¿A como (ya) estamos? No creo que nos pueda ir peor._
______________________________________________
______________________________________________

_—Tenemos que subir el porcentaje de productividad en la empresa ¿a cómo estamos?
—Estamos al noventa por ciento de productividad_.


----------



## sheilablair

Con acento! El contexto tiene que ver con alguien que no sabe de donde viene unos ruidos fuertes, y le pregunta a su esposa, "A cómo estas?"

Entonces, puede ser en inglés, "Where are we?" un poquito figurado, un poquito literal?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ah!, ¿Cómo estás?


----------



## Ferrol

Weird as it  may  sound, if somebody asked  ¿A como estamos? round these parts, it would most  likely be understood that he was saying  "what's the date today?"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Same here


----------



## Magazine

sheilablair said:


> Con acento! El contexto tiene que ver con alguien que no sabe de donde viene unos ruidos fuertes, y le pregunta a su esposa, "A cómo estas?"



Hi Sheila, welcome to the forum 

In this context, always essential, I would say: 

At what distance are you from the noise?


----------



## sarah_

No lo entiendo muy bien.   Se escuchan unos ruídos muy fuertes, no se sabe de dónde vienen. ¿Y el marido le pregunta a cuánto estás de los ruídos? Pues si no se sabe de donde vienen, ¿cómo va a saber la distancia? Y si los ruídos son fuertes siempre parecerá que el origen está cerca, aunque no sea así. No sé.... La conversación me resulta extraña.


----------



## Magazine

Extraño es, Sarah, pero si sabe a qué distancia está del ruido, al menos podría limitar posibilidades: será el aire del vecino, será la tele del otro vecino...

En fin, como no tenemos contexto, aquí empezamos a adivinar


----------



## nanel

Ferrol said:


> Weird as it  may  sound, if somebody asked  ¿A como estamos? round these parts, it would most  likely be understood that he was saying  "what's the date today?"


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Marsianitoh

sheilablair said:


> Con acento! El contexto tiene que ver con alguien que no sabe de donde viene unos ruidos fuertes, y le pregunta a su esposa, "A cómo estas?"


No sé con más contexto, pero tal cual no tiene ningún sentido para mí. ¿ Lo has leído o lo has oído?¿Qué está pasando antes y después?¿ De dónde son los que dicen eso?


----------



## SuperScuffer

Ferrol said:


> Weird as it  may  sound, if somebody asked  ¿A como estamos? round these parts, it would most  likely be understood that he was saying  "what's the date today?"


Which is almost certainly the right translation here.  I think more context is needed, but it sounds like the punchline to a joke.


----------



## rajulbat

MiguelitOOO said:


> Ah!, ¿Cómo estás?


That's the only thing that makes sense to me. It would not make sense to ask the wife the date as she searches for the source of a noise. But since the OP says it's _con acento_, meaning it's written, we should look at the sentences before and after to be sure.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Most likely interpretation for me: the initial “a” is a typo and the man is simply trying to find out if his wife is well.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Oldy Nuts said:


> Most likely interpretation for me: the initial “a” is a typo and the man is simply trying to find out if his wife is well.


That's what I think too.


----------



## sheilablair

Creo que la opción correcta es la de Ferrol, "What's the date today?"

Yo debería incluir mas detalles inicialmente -- en el contexto en que el marido pregunta a su esposa, son ruidos de una fiesta o un festival, entonces, la pregunta "What's the date today" sirve perfectamente.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!


----------



## Marsianitoh

sheilablair said:


> Creo que la opción correcta es la de Ferrol, "What's the date today?"
> 
> Yo debería incluir mas detalles inicialmente -- en el contexto en que el marido pregunta a su esposa, son ruidos de una fiesta o un festival, entonces, la pregunta "What's the date today" sirve perfectamente.
> 
> Gracias a todxs por las respuestas!!!


Vale, pero  en # 3 cambiaste de "¿ A cómo estamos?" a "¿A cómo estás?", que no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## sheilablair

Marsianitoh said:


> Vale, pero  en # 3 cambiaste de "¿ A cómo estamos?" a "¿A cómo estás?", que no tiene ningún sentido.


Si, lo veo, eso fue un typo! Gracias


----------



## rajulbat

Well, I still think it would be much more satisfying for those of us who have attempted solve your riddle, and more instructive to future readers, if you would paste the original text.


----------



## jilar

sheilablair said:


> Creo que la opción correcta es la de Ferrol, "What's the date today?"
> 
> Yo debería incluir mas detalles inicialmente -- en el contexto en que el marido pregunta a su esposa, son ruidos de una fiesta o un festival, entonces, la pregunta "What's the date today" sirve perfectamente.
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!


Con ese significado "¿hoy qué es?" sigue siendo rara la pregunta "a cómo estamos". Más normal será preguntar " a qué estamos "
Y una respuesta posible:
(Estamos a) viernes.
O:
A 1 de mayo.


Yo la pregunta "a cómo estamos" la entiendo en el ejemplo inicial de Miguelito. O bien para preguntar por la distancia o tiempo que nos falta para llegar a un destino.
Esto es, sería equivalente a "¿a cuánto estamos (de tal sitio)?"
¿Cuánto (tiempo o distancia) queda/falta para llegar?


----------



## Bevj

What we need is for sheilablair to come back to the thread and explain the *full situation* in which this phrase was being used.
Otherwise we are guessing.


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> Con ese significado "¿hoy qué es?" sigue siendo rara la pregunta "a cómo estamos". Más normal será preguntar " a qué estamos "
> Y una respuesta posible:
> (Estamos a) viernes.
> O:
> A 1 de mayo.
> 
> 
> Yo la pregunta "a cómo estamos" la entiendo en el ejemplo inicial de Miguelito. O bien para preguntar por la distancia o tiempo que nos falta para llegar a un destino.
> Esto es, sería equivalente a "¿a cuánto estamos (de tal sitio)?"
> ¿Cuánto (tiempo o distancia) queda/falta para llegar?


Por donde vivo, aunque pueda sonar raro, se usa tanto ¿A como estamos?, como ¿A que estamos? , para preguntar cual es el día de la semana, o del mes.


----------



## sheilablair

rajulbat said:


> Well, I still think it would be much more satisfying for those of us who have attempted solve your riddle, and more instructive to future readers, if you would paste the original text.



Ok, I apologize for not sharing the full passage at the beginning - here it is, it is a passage from Gabriel Garcia Marquez' Of Love and Other Demons:

"Al ver a la esposa como Dios la echó al mundo se anticipó a preguntarle:
«¿Qué músicas son ésas?»​«No sé», dijo ella. «¿A cómo estamos?»​[...]
«Santo Cielo», exclamó. «¡A cómo estamos!»​[....]​. Era 7 de diciembre, día de San Ambrosio, Obispo, y la música y la pólvora tronaban en el patio de los esclavos en honor de Sierva María. El marqués se dio una palmada en la frente.
«Claro», dijo. «¿Cuántos cumple?»​
Again, thank you to everyone who has been helping!

_Moderator's note
Excessive quotation edited
Bevj_


----------



## rajulbat

sheilablair said:


> Gabriel Garcia Marquez' Of Love and Other Demons:" Al ver a la esposa como Dios la echó al mundo se anticipó a preguntarle:
> «¿Qué músicas son ésas?»
> «No sé», dijo ella. «¿A cómo estamos?»​El marqués no lo sabía.... Se había sentado en la hamaca, intrigado, cuando se repitieron los petardos.
> «Santo Cielo», exclamó. «¡A cómo estamos!»​... . Era 7 de diciembre, día de San Ambrosio, Obispo... El marqués se dio una palmada en la frente.
> «Claro», dijo. «¿Cuántos cumple?»​... "​


No worries! You are new and not familiar with the process here. But just notice how easy it is from the above, for people familiar with the phrase in question, to figure out what's going on.

But if you just give us the phrase, we have to make inferences or guess, and when you don't copy and paste you can accidentally modify the text (_estás_ from _estamos_ changes everything), which just makes it more difficult... So it's always easier to copy and paste a couple sentences before and after. Takes out a lot of work for everybody.

Welcome to the forum! I hope you bring us more questions so we can build a corpus of explanations of foreign terms that have stumped people in the past. And perhaps you'll even find it in your heart, experience, and time to contribute to resolving someone else's doubts about English, or even a Spanish phrase you're familiar with that stumps someone else. I find it very rewarding, personally.


----------



## User With No Name

Now, with the additional context, I think it's quite clear that it does in fact mean "What day is today?"


----------



## rajulbat

User With No Name said:


> Now, with the additional context, I think it's quite clear that it does in fact mean "What day is today?"


Agreed. Or "What's today?"


----------



## User With No Name

rajulbat said:


> Agreed. Or "What's today?"


 Even better.


----------



## rajulbat

By the way, there is a thread in the Grammar forum about this phrase: A cómo estamos hoy?


----------



## Magazine

User With No Name said:


> Now, with the additional context, I think it's quite clear that it does in fact mean "What day is today?"


Indeed  

Ferrol said it first


----------



## jilar

Ferrol said:


> Por donde vivo, aunque pueda sonar raro, se usa tanto ¿A como estamos?, como ¿A que estamos? , para preguntar cual es el día de la semana, o del mes.


Pues la verdad es que no sé de dónde viene usar "cómo".

Con "qué" es fácil verlo:
¿A qué (día) estamos?

Donde se elimina *día* y se presupone dado el contexto.

También se usa:
¿Hoy qué es?

Si me dices que también oíste alguna vez "¿hoy cómo es?" para significar lo mismo, me sorprenderé todavía más.


----------



## rajulbat

jilar said:


> Pues la verdad es que no sé de dónde viene usar "cómo".


Yo tampoco sé de dónde viene, pero sí que se escucha por aquí también. 

No se escucha "¿hoy cómo es?" Bueno, no con ese significado.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jilar said:


> Pues la verdad es que no sé de dónde viene usar "cómo"


La pregunta del millón... De verdad me pusiste a pensar sobre esto. La respuesta no la tengo pero sí puedo compartir mi conjetura al respecto:
Si decimos cosas como "_cómo vamos en el marcador_"(fútbol)→"_Cómo estamos en el marcador_", tal vez en algún momento de la historia en Latinoamérica se llegó a expresiones como _"cómo vamos en el calendario"→"cómo estamos en el calendario"→"dime a cómo estamos_".
Solo es una teoría.
La Nueva Gramática solo dice: 
"...admite la alternancia entre _cómo _y _cuánto _y, por tanto, la interpretación cuantitativa, la expresión interrogativa_ a cómo_, con predicados como _costar_, _vender_, _salir_, etc., cuyos complementos denotan precio".
Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Pues sería interesante saber si en inglés alguien ha oído emplear HOW en vez de WHAT, por influencia de quien diga *cómo* en tal expresión.

¿ "How day is today?" ?
¿ "How's today?" ? ... Que suena a "house today"


----------



## rajulbat

MiguelitOOO said:


> ... tal vez en algún momento de la historia en Latinoamérica se llegó a expresiones...


Pero Ferrol es europeo.


Ferrol said:


> Weird as it  may  sound, if somebody asked  ¿A como estamos? round these parts, it would most  likely be understood that he was saying  "what's the date today?"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

rajulbat said:


> Pero Ferrol es europeo.


Es cierto. 
Entonces digamos “en algún momento en la historia de los calendarios de papel colgados en la pared...”


----------

